# Sticky  Some Helpful Hints to Success with the IBS Audio Program 100



## cookies4marilyn

Just about everyone who has completed Mike's IBS Audio Program 100 has enjoyed the benefits of reduced or eliminated IBS symptoms and the related anxiety and other IBS thought patterns and concerns.Over the years of helping folks, there are always a few common considerations by people along the first part of their journey with the sessions.Many times, the same questions are asked over and over again, and this is because as human beings, we have these same feelings when beginning something new, and especially something that may be a last resort to finally address IBS.Because there are these common threads, Mike has incorporated most answers to questions asked here into the program and provided here as well -Before asking questions - there are a few things you can do to reassure yourself right away that will be helpful to you:1. Listen again to the Commentary Introduction and do it sitting up in an alert "mode." This is CD one, Track one, and it is NOT a hypnotherapeutic session, but rather an information track. I say this because when I first listened to the program back in 2000, I had lots of questions later on as I was progressing though it. Back then, Mike had you listen to the intro one time, and by the time I was farther along, I had forgotten that some of the answers to the concerns I had were already addressed in that introduction. So that may be one place to consider for immediate assistance. Because of his, Mike now has you listen to the introduction a few more times within the schedule.2. Read your entire booklet before starting the program - and refer to it again when you have a question. Many times the answer is right there. Also, I realize that sometimes we do read it and still have to be reassured that "in our particular case" it still applies. If your basic concern is IBS, then it does apply. But the program does not address generalized anxiety disorder in the broad sense, (though it may help), nor will it address gastrointestinal disorders that are not functional (you need an IBS diagnosis from a physician), nor will it address co-existing medical or psychological concerns or disorders. It was not meant to, and it won't. It is not a cure-all or substitute for in-person medical care for other conditions. This doesnâ€™t mean that the sessions cannot indirectly help you cope with other medical or mental concerns, it may be able to help there, but it is not designed to do that.3. You can get some more in depth answers to common concerns in this thread:FAQ About the IBS Audio Program 100 - Mike's Informational Postings - COMPILATIONhttp://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/tpc/f...0261/m/76210974If you have a private concern, you can call the toll-free number found on the website, or email or use the contact page on the ibscds.com website.4. If you have ordering concerns, or lose your schedule, etc. then use the contact page on the website where you purchased the program, and they will happily assist you. The message board is not for purchasing inquiries or concerns.5. Find additional information take a look at these websites which are listed inside the front and back covers of your program booklet: www.IBSCDS.com and www.healthyaudio.com*Common Questions and Concerns* (Some are also addressed in FAQ)1. It is OK to fall asleep - your mind still takes it in - if you fall asleep naturally during your session, then this is what your body needs at that time. Your subconscious still takes in information up to about 90 minutes after falling asleep. Since the sessions are about 1/2 hour in length, you are covered! Mike talks about this in the intro and the booklet.2. Getting off track of the schedule - this is mentioned in your booklet - Just use good common sense with this - if you miss one day, go back and relisten one day prior to the one you missed and carry on from there - each day missed, is another session back from where you left off to relisten to. If you don't listen to your sessions for a full 2 - 3 weeks, then just start over from the beginning. If you are more than half-way through, then back-track to where you left off. A few blips and missed days here and there, that are not re-listened to, won't derail you that much, so don't get too obsessed about it - however, respect the schedule as much as possible, because it is the OPSIM (Ongoing progressive session induction method) that is a part of how successful you will be with the program.3. Mind-armies - and shadow fears. This sometimes happens - we hesitate to post this, because it doesnâ€™t happen to everyone, and rather not give the idea that it "could" happen. But at times, the subconscious mind fights the new thought patterns, and some initial progress is lost temporarily, and the IBS comes back for a brief time, then finally dissipates and improves again. To the patient, it might seem that the symptoms came back even worse than before. This did happen to me - and it is usually for folks with severe refractory IBS that this is a possibility.Don't freak - just know that you did feel better before, and you can do it again. After all, you didnâ€™t get IBS in just 100 days, so be patient and know that this too shall pass, and continue with the sessions.4. Getting sick and listening. If you get the flu, you may wish to take a break in the sessions until you feel better. It is not mandatory, but sometimes the sessions become linked with the illness, and it just takes longer to sort that out. Again, use your own radar and sense - if the sessions make you feel better, then it may help you cope with your illness; it is up to you, but that is an option. Then if you do take a break, follow the make-up sessions guidelines in the booklet and mentioned above.This also applies to travel - if you donâ€™t think you can keep to the schedule on a trip, then apply the guidelines there too.5. Repeating the program - the booklet gives the time-frame for this, if you wish to listen again. It is not always necessary, but some folks do. As individuals, symptom resolution isnâ€™t always a one-size fits all deal. I had to do the program 3 times; had I given up after the second round, I wouldnâ€™t be here to encourage. Usually, if you have had better sleep, or a bit less negative thoughts, or just the beginnings of feeling more hopeful, another round will get you further. Again, the program is not a cure - there will be some folks who donâ€™t get help from hypno; but this method has the highest success rate of symptom reduction - AND this is usually based on folks who have tried everything else first. So that is extremely encouraging.6. Daydreaming and mind wandering - NORMAL, normal, normal... listen to the intro! Did you ever have the radio on in the background, not really listening, but then suddenly you heard something that brings your attention to what they are saying? Well, that is because the subconscious still is monitoring things all the time, even when you are thinking of other stuff. This usually subsides a bit as you go along, then it can come and go, but donâ€™t worry about it; when you realize you are doing it, then bring your thoughts back to the session. I did this too, and would rewind to where I was last paying attention - big NO-NO - donâ€™t do what I did - Mike said that didnâ€™t help me one bit - learn from my mistakes! LOL So, essentially, don't worry about mind wandering too much.7. Medications - If you are on them, continue with them - especially if they are prescriptions; always consult your doctor. If they are OTC, then take them if they help you, and as you progress you may find you don't need them as much or at all. That is one of the outcomes of the program, is reduced or elimination of need for medications. Of course this means IBS meds - this does not apply to other medications, including SSRIs, etc. for other conditions.8. Imagery - Everyone puts their own spin on the imagery - don't ever worry if you do it right or wrong - you always do it right for you - you will adjust the imagery to suite what is needed for you.Also - PLEASE do not ask specific imagery questions on the BB - the reason is then you are coloring the other readers images of the sessions - everyone should be able to approach the session in its pure form. This happened to me, someone mentioned something about the imagery, and then from then on, I thought about their thought, whereas before, it was not a part of my own private imagery. So please be considerate and not "spill the beans" of imagery content to others. Again, if you have a very specific problem, contact the contact page of the website. Hope these tidbits help folks out a bit - some of them are repeated from other places, but in different words. Do take the time to read the information provided here for you - I know it will help make the journey a smoother one and reassure you that you can feel better.Thanks for taking the time to read this!There is hope. Really there is... Feel better!!







---------------------------------------------


----------



## cookies4marilyn

You can also get additional information from a video in the link below.







If you are in the US or Canada you can also call 877-898-2539 for information and specific personal questions or support if needed.


----------



## Lillian2014

Marilyn,

I already ordered the CD set, and it's on its way. Now my concern is that English is my second language, and my listening is not as good as other native speakers, I actually ask my husband to listen with me and I can ask him if I have any questions. However, you said in the posting that we can't rewind if we didn't pay attention. I am not sure what's Michael's speech, is it very easy to understand like the regular conversation, or does it include some terminologies that I might not be able to understand? I actually have a job in US before I have IBS-D, but I have to quit because it's just too stressful thinking to go to toilet all the time. I would say most of time I can understand my collegues' convestations, but I don't understand if they speak too fast.

Accupuncture did help, but I still have bloating and gas which makes my appetite at low level.And even though diarrhea stops, my stool is still too soft, not exactly like what I used to have when I am "normal".It's been 6 months, and every morning before I go to restroom , I can still feel the abdominal pain.

I am sure this CD will help me a lot, because my anxiety level is very high before and after I got IBS-D, and every morning I wake up knowing that the fact I have IBS and it can't be cured. It's just frustrating. I really appreciate that someone like you totally understand and is willing to help.Can you ask Michael if I can listen to the same session twice just to understand ? Simply because the first time I probably can only understand 80 % and the second time I will completely understand it. My husband needs to work and drop kid at school, he probably can't listen with me every day.

Thank you.


----------



## cookies4marilyn

Hi Lillian,

For specific questions, please contact: healthyaudio - at - live - dot - com I reply directly to this.

For your questions, we have had many non-native English speakers complete the program successfully. If you wish, you can listen to each session when first scheduled and rewind if you miss something, but since the sessions are repeated, you probably won't have any difficulty. You can have you husband explain, but Michael does not use any technical terminology, so it should not be a problem.

Please feel free to email me or call 877-898-2539 since you are in the United States for any further questions or for support as I am happy to help and I work directly with Michael. Initially you may want to just listen and see how you do, since the sessions are addressing the subconscious mind, you should e just fine. Hope this helps and all the best to you in your journey to feeling better. Once you start the program, it is helpful to refrain from reading or posting about IBS, as the sessions take you away from IBS thoughts to help with the anxiety that is a part of the condition.... Take care.


----------



## GJMody

Marilyn I have used Mike's hypnotherapy CDs and they have helped in the sense that my symptoms diminished but the effect lasted 9 months after completion of the program.I have listened to IBS audio 100 program 4 to times till now. I am gonna start again in few days. My question is why don't the effect last for YEARS or permanently.Please do reply.Thanks


----------



## GJMody

Marilyn. Please reply to my post. I have already emailed Mike Mahoney.


----------

